# No one wants girls.. why?



## Donna1982 (Jun 14, 2011)

This is our first year in breeding our LGD. She had a beautiful litter of 9 puppies (2 girls 7 boys). The one girl was snatch up right away by a good friend of mine as soon as she was born (shes black brindle and just beautiful) but the other girl no one seems to want. 

Cry Baby (Baby as we call her) is an amazing pup. She spends most of her days by herself with the bucks. She sleeps with them and comes out when called for dinner. I have watch her chase off bugs and birds. She goes and checks on the chickens and other goats every few hours and if I was looking for another LGD I would want a pup like her but so far no one wants her. 

Those who have pups do you see more people want boys then girls? Is it because of them coming into heat?


----------



## partndn (Jun 18, 2009)

OMG I don't know, but if i was in a position to need one, I would grab that baby girl fast as possible. Precious and sounds instinctive for sure.


----------



## Dixie Bee Acres (Jul 22, 2013)

Just an assumption, but, in my experience, males are more territorial


----------



## bluefish (Jan 27, 2006)

Are you by chance coming to Montana?!

The only reason I wouldn't want a female would be if I already had a dominant female. BTDT and it ain't pretty. I actually prefer females. Don't know why, every time I have ever picked out a pup, I never look at the sex. I just spend time with them and arrive at the right choice. It's always been female. Weird.


----------



## hercsmama (Jan 15, 2004)

I can't imagine why no one want's her, she's a doll!
I do know that having Pyr's my Female is way more aggressive than my male, with Pyrs it's just the way they are, the females live up to that ***** name really well! LOL!!
We are breeding our female this winter, and plan on keeping two of her pups ourselves, a male and a female. That way we will have two working pairs, in separate pastures.
But, already having an alpha female, I'd be very hesitant to introduce one she didn't know..:catfight:


----------



## JasoninMN (Feb 24, 2006)

Males don't have puppies, if they knock up the neighbors dog its there problem not yours. It's also more expensive to spay females them males. I myself prefer female dogs, and its been my experience that they are more territorial with other dogs but they are usually not as large and strong as a male.


----------



## Donna1982 (Jun 14, 2011)

I thought it was the fact they get pregnant. I personally do not look at the sex when picking a LGD never have. I look at which pup is away from the human and with the livestock more personally. I like a dog that will come when called but I cannot stand a LGD that is in your pocket when you are outside trying to work with your stock. We have three females and one male. Our male is for sure the dominant leader of the pack but our females tend to take care of the livestock more and are more loving and tolerant with babies jumping off their backs and heads (little got hooves hurt). It doesn't hurt my feelings if it takes awhile for her to find a home. I really do think she's a good pup and she sure loves those stinky bucks . Now her three brothers that are left... Oh lordy I have no idea what I am doing with them. They have not figured out that the hotwire bites back. I hear a few times a day screams and see flashes of white run by.


----------



## MOSSYNUT (Aug 8, 2014)

I have no experience with lgd's but as far as the dogs that we've had all the females have been smarter than the males. My wife says it's the same in humans as well. This is in several different breeds. Right now we have a Chihuahua, Welsh Corgi, 1/2 chi & 1/2 pug mix and my personal favorite Tess is 1/2 Boston Terrier and 1/2 Basset hound and yes she looks as funny as you would think. All are female and smart great companion dogs and are also good with the chickens ( as long as the Corgi hasn't been drinking long story but man what a mean drunk )and even when one of the rabbits got out Tess just ran over for a sniff then ran to me jumped on my leg and then back to the bunny. What breed is she?


----------



## crazyfarm (Oct 29, 2013)

For us personally, it's because we already have boys. My DH was given a male pup when he was younger and every time we add to the pack we simply stick with boys because it makes it easier. If he'd been given a female pup we'd probably have stuck with females. Our pups are fixed either way so heat wouldn't matter.


----------



## Maura (Jun 6, 2004)

She is a special puppy who needs to be patient waiting for that perfect home.


----------



## aart (Oct 20, 2012)

hercsmama said:


> ...... the females live up to that ***** name really well!....


I think that might go the other way round, human females are called that because of the female canine attributes...lol  ohcrap will have to google now to satiate my curiosity of word origin.


----------



## hercsmama (Jan 15, 2004)

aart said:


> I think that might go the other way round, human females are called that because of the female canine attributes...lol  ohcrap will have to google now to satiate my curiosity of word origin.


ound:


----------



## Donna1982 (Jun 14, 2011)

MOSSYNUT said:


> I have no experience with lgd's but as far as the dogs that we've had all the females have been smarter than the males. My wife says it's the same in humans as well. This is in several different breeds. Right now we have a Chihuahua, Welsh Corgi, 1/2 chi & 1/2 pug mix and my personal favorite Tess is 1/2 Boston Terrier and 1/2 Basset hound and yes she looks as funny as you would think. All are female and smart great companion dogs and are also good with the chickens ( as long as the Corgi hasn't been drinking long story but man what a mean drunk )and even when one of the rabbits got out Tess just ran over for a sniff then ran to me jumped on my leg and then back to the bunny. What breed is she?


She is 1/2 Great Pyrenees 1/4 Anatolian Shepherd and 1/4 Kangal.


----------



## GraceAlice (Jun 7, 2013)

I, personally, prefer males more. Not just with LGD's, but in general. Any female I have had has been so crazy destructive and downright annoying, when my males (most of them) have been much better dogs. Maybe that's not normal, but from my past experience, I'll most likely never buy another female. Always males.


----------



## wr (Aug 10, 2003)

Makes sell out before females is often simple economics. It's substantially cheaper to neuter a male dog than spay a female. 

There are also some that feel a make dog is more assertive.


----------



## Eagle1 (Jun 1, 2012)

In my world the females are the more vicious guards. Every male I've had is just the hammer to end thing if the girls are challenged. Our current Alpha ***** will drop the much bigger male if he tries to help before he is required. The only time he becomes the primary guarding he during her heat cycle, chasing the few interested dogs away.


----------



## citxmech (Dec 26, 2011)

I don't have a male lgd (yet ), but my fixed female is a pretty hard ***** when it comes to predators (or unwelcome human visitors - especially at night). I have a hard time imagining ever needing any more "assertiveness."


----------



## CAjerseychick (Aug 11, 2013)

I have a dominant female dog that is hard any other female (tried it already) - so its just males for us until she passes or is too elderly (maybe another 7 years to go) to do much damage.


----------



## Waiting Falcon (Nov 25, 2010)

I prefer a female anytime over a male. In the my 40 yrs of farming I have only had one male that I really liked. These included working and guarding dogs.


----------



## Donna1982 (Jun 14, 2011)

citxmech said:


> I don't have a male lgd (yet ), but my fixed female is a pretty hard ***** when it comes to predators (or unwelcome human visitors - especially at night). I have a hard time imagining ever needing any more "assertiveness."


We have 3 males available hehehe. 

Thanks for everyone's answers.


----------



## Donna1982 (Jun 14, 2011)

Well we have a sale pending on the sweet little girl. A lady is coming Wednesday to look at her. She maybe getting a brand new home in Kanas. If not I will be keeping her. She is doing an amazing job at the tender age of 9 weeks.


----------



## mahnah (May 29, 2012)

I hope it goes well, I would have snapped her up and she was in my top 3 but Turtle won because of the chicken description as well as the goats


----------



## RJMAcres (Sep 9, 2009)

I prefer females for LGD purposes.
Our's seem to work harder then our male.


----------



## Pops2 (Jan 27, 2003)

RJMAcres said:


> I prefer females for LGD purposes.
> Our's seem to work harder then our male.


Similar to my experiences in hunting. I feel like female dogs have a better more consistent work ethic. I've noticed that with things like hog & bear dogging, newbies tend toward male dogs not wanting to put females in danger. More experienced hunters tend to go with mixed gender packs or all female.


----------

